# Advice on how to use Coconut Oil as conditioner?



## CassBH

OK, so I have 100% pure coconut oil (solid form, in a jar) and would really like to use it in the shower as a hair conditioner. Has anyone done this? Can you tell me the best way to use it, before or after shampoo?

People rave about this stuff for hair, but no one seems to give details on the most effective way to use it. Hoping it can be done quickly, as I am not one to leave something in my hair for hours on end!

Thanks everyone






Cass


----------



## Dragonfly

You could try this method:

melt a tsp of coconut oil in the microwave so that it liquifies

mix well into 2 tblspoon regular hair conditioner

shampoo hair, then apply conditioner with coconut oil

let stay on hair for 5 minutes or so, then rince well

**I use this method except I apply olive oil rather than coconut oil


----------



## SewAmazing

These kind of products are sold in African American beauty stores as a scalp conditioner/hair dressing. Are you sure you should be using the "solid" form of this? I'm thinking you should be using the liquid oil form as a hot oil treatment that you then rinse, and style your hair as normal. I'm not sure you have the right formulation for what you want to do...


----------



## CassBH

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These kind of products are sold in African American beauty stores as a scalp conditioner/hair dressing. Are you sure you should be using the "solid" form of this? I'm thinking you should be using the liquid oil form as a hot oil treatment that you then rinse, and style your hair as normal. I'm not sure you have the right formulation for what you want to do... Actaully, 100% pure coconut oil, with no additives, always comes in solid form. That is how it is naturally, when it is at room temp. When it is heated just a bit (sometimes even just rubbing it b/t your hands) it then liquifies. 
If you buy the liquid kind, as far as I know, it has additives which makes it less effective.


----------



## Retro-Violet

i put it in my hair for awhile before i go to the shower and shampoo it off. then i condtion as normal. or if my hair is really really dry (like in the winter) i'll add a few drops to my conditioner.


----------



## CassBH

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i put it in my hair for awhile before i go to the shower and shampoo it off. then i condtion as normal. or if my hair is really really dry (like in the winter) i'll add a few drops to my conditioner. when you put it on before the shower, are you applying it to dry or wet hair?


----------



## magosienne

i have the solid form, and i apply it on dry hair (usually before going to bed and i wash my hair in the morning).


----------



## CassBH

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have the solid form, and i apply it on dry hair (usually before going to bed and i wash my hair in the morning). How much do you apply? Should your hair look really greasy????


----------



## Sprite7

I apply about a teaspoon to my hands, let it melt, and then run all this through my hair. Then I sort of finger brush it to distribute it evenly. (I avoid putting any directly on my scalp though.) I let it sit in my hair for a few minutes, then I go was my hair with shampoo like normal. I then condition my hair with my regular conditioner. This is what I have found works best for me.


----------



## magosienne

if you want to use it as a conditioner after your shampoo, take a small nut of product, warm it in your hands then slowly apply it on your still wet and combed hair. this should be enough. i noticed you can easily put too much so a small nut is enough.

if you did it before your shampoo, unless your hair's really dry, you can skip any conditioner.


----------



## CassBH

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you want to use it as a conditioner after your shampoo, take a small nut of product, warm it in your hands then slowly apply it on your still wet and combed hair. this should be enough. i noticed you can easily put too much so a small nut is enough.if you did it before your shampoo, unless your hair's really dry, you can skip any conditioner.

Have you found this has helped your hair look healthier? How often do you do this?


----------



## KrazyPhish

You could scoop out a small amount of oil, I use about a thumbnail size (it's different for every one, it all depends on your hair), fill a drink bottle with warm water, mix in the oil and pour it on to your length and leave in.


----------



## chocobon

Great to know!!

Thnx everbody!!


----------



## pinksugar

the one I have is already liquid. It's in a spray bottle so I wash and condition my hair as usual, then spray it onto the ends while my hair is still wet. My hair is REALLY dry at the ends as I'm growing out a perm, and it helps it look more healthy. I find my hair gets greasy looking quickly if I put it into the top part of my hair though.

If it was solid I'd just warm it in my hands and then rub into the ends, leave over night and then wash out as normal.

Because mine is in a spray bottle, it means i can leave it in, it's not pure oil. It still does the job though


----------



## moonlightmysts

I've found that taking a tiny bit and rubbing it into my hands until it melts, then wiping a thin layer on my hair helps prevent flyaways.

If I'm using it as a conditioner, I use the same method but I use more coconut oil and apply it until my hair is thoroughly covered, then I leave it on overnight, and shampoo and condition as usual in the morning.


----------



## CassBH

Originally Posted by *moonlightmysts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've found that taking a tiny bit and rubbing it into my hands until it melts, then wiping a thin layer on my hair helps prevent flyaways.
If I'm using it as a conditioner, I use the same method but I use more coconut oil and apply it until my hair is thoroughly covered, then I leave it on overnight, and shampoo and condition as usual in the morning.

Cool, thanks!!!! I have been putting it in this way and leaving it on for about an hour or so, but have not done the overnight thing yet.


----------

